# Worst Custom Shop Paint jobs Ever



## Josh Lawson (Aug 3, 2008)

This guy was bragging about how he got this hideous monstrosity for ONLY 5000 which was OK because that was down from 7000. I asked him how much the "cool" paint job set him back and he told me 400. Jesus......Anyone else have a great (terrible) custom paint job that they either did themselves or have seen?


----------



## Lee (Aug 3, 2008)

It looks like somebody had a really bad nosebleed and decided to keep sneezing on the guitar.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 3, 2008)

Lee said:


> It looks like somebody had a really bad nosebleed and decided to keep sneezing on the guitar.


I told the guy 5 grand? That better be fucking California Condor blood on an all ivory body with platinum strings for that kind of ridiculous scratch!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

I did this one. Paint came out really clumpy. Sold it cheap on ebay.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 3, 2008)

I think the Jacksons with the airbrushed breasts are some of the most hideous and ridiculous I have seen.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 3, 2008)

the rusty cooley sig.

/thread


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 3, 2008)

Man that is pretty ugly.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 3, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I did this one. Paint came out really clumpy. Sold it cheap on ebay.



Alright Matt take my quote out of your sig. Obviously you don't know what your doing  Actually I think it looks kinda cool.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't think the Cooley is that bad really.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

Practice makes perfect!

Joe. Just wait and see what im working on right now!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 3, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't think the Cooley is that bad really.



+1


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2008)

That Cooley isn't my thing, but I think it looks kind of neat, in an unusual way.


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't think the Cooley is that bad really.



Same. Those inlays are horrendous, however.


----------



## daybean (Aug 3, 2008)

i did this job myself, looked ok at first, then turned kinda like an off white color. had to take the paint off again and repaint it. i should be done with it shortly.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Aug 3, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't think the Cooley is that bad really.



its not bad but there is just way too much detail and takes forever to pick everything out


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2008)

I actually think that avenger looks pretty cool


mikernaut said:


> I think the Jacksons with the airbrushed breasts are some of the most hideous and ridiculous I have seen.


increase that to include everything airbrushed from Jackson and I'm in total agreement, they look horrible imo.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 3, 2008)

i think the cooley sig looks like something a wannabe goth kid in high school would want to play on to keep up his image...


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 4, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i think the cooley sig looks like something a wannabe goth kid in high school would want to play on to keep up his image...


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

hetfields ESP


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 4, 2008)

Just looks like about the sharpest tampon ever created.


I like the Rusty Cooley finish, although I think a blank fretboard would've been more tasteful.


----------



## mrp5150 (Aug 4, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I like the Rusty Cooley finish, although I think a blank fretboard would've been more tasteful.



Considering his playing is the farthest thing from tasteful, I would expect his guitar to be the same.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 4, 2008)

mrp5150 said:


> Considering his playing is the farthest thing from tasteful, I would expect his guitar to be the same.


oooh buuuurn


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 4, 2008)

mrp5150 said:


> Considering his playing is the farthest thing from tasteful, I would expect his guitar to be the same.



Seconded


----------



## Shawn (Aug 4, 2008)

Lee said:


> It looks like somebody had a really bad nosebleed and decided to keep sneezing on the guitar.


 Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## S-O (Aug 4, 2008)

mrp5150 said:


> Considering his playing is the farthest thing from tasteful, I would expect his guitar to be the same.



Damn dude...


----------



## Groff (Aug 4, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> This guy was bragging about how he got this hideous monstrosity for ONLY 5000 which was OK because that was down from 7000. I asked him how much the "cool" paint job set him back and he told me 400. Jesus......Anyone else have a great (terrible) custom paint job that they either did themselves or have seen?



I like it 

But that may be because Schecter avengers are my favorite body style.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 4, 2008)

^^I like it also


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Man that is pretty ugly.



haha wanna be h.r. giger copy. just checked the website! get this. its called "xenocide" can you say complete giger ripoff....


jym


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 4, 2008)

I really hate it 

Looks like puke


----------



## mindstorm (Aug 4, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Looks like puke



mixed with shit lol


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 4, 2008)

mindstorm said:


> mixed with shit lol



Na man, chocolate ice-cream.


----------



## mindstorm (Aug 4, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Na man, chocolate ice-cream.



hmm, never thought of that one.

anyway, it looks absolutely bloody terrible


----------



## Randomist (Aug 5, 2008)

and about 90% of the evh style paintjobs out there, as well as others i've seen that are white with "blood" stains


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, I'd be afraid to even touch that woolly V.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 5, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Wow, I'd be afraid to even touch that woolly V.



+1


----------



## Thomas (Aug 5, 2008)

mrp5150 said:


> Considering his playing is the farthest thing from tasteful, I would expect his guitar to be the same.


 

I would say that every swirl I have ever seen has been plain awful. I can see how some people are attracted to them, there is a certain "coolness" swirls, they just do not look remotely pleasing to me.

I actually like Rusty's guitar. His playing doesn't do anything for me, but the guitar is nice.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 5, 2008)

Randomist said:


> and about 90% of the evh style paintjobs out there, as well as others i've seen that are white with "blood" stains



 all of those are from the Ultimate Guitar forum aren't they?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 5, 2008)

Im surprised no one's posted that Jackson Kelly with the tits on it.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 5, 2008)

jymellis said:


> haha wanna be h.r. giger copy. just checked the website! get this. its called "xenocide" can you say complete giger ripoff....
> 
> 
> jym


 
Yeah except the gigier guitars look awesome while this one looks terrible.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 5, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Im surprised no one's posted that Jackson Kelly with the tits on it.



I mentioned it, but its a NSFW picture (even though their not real)


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anybody remember that fake K7 where the kid just spray painted a K7 symbol on a regular rg.


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 5, 2008)

uggg


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 5, 2008)

How bout this one guy who got a custom shop jackson and had it painted black.

He deserved to die a terrible death.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 6, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> How bout this one guy who got a custom shop jackson and had it painted black.
> 
> He deserved to die a terrible death.




I sold a guy charvel with a red metal flake paint job and he spray painted it black. It had runs and everything.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Man that is pretty ugly.


But I wuv it





Any Jackson Tits series gets my vote.



jymellis said:


> haha wanna be h.r. giger copy. just checked the website! get this. its called "xenocide" can you say complete giger ripoff....
> 
> 
> jym



You make it sound like he's trying to be giger, like Stump to Malmsteen.

No shit it's like giger, it's completely inspired by him.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 6, 2008)

Anthony said:


> You make it sound like he's trying to be giger, like Stump to Malmsteen.
> 
> No shit it's like giger, it's completely inspired by him.



inspired and actually taking the names of gigers work are 2 different things. i understand being inspired to do "like" work. but to actually use the xenomorph name is WRONG!


jym


----------



## Korngod (Aug 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Does anybody remember that fake K7 where the kid just spray painted a K7 symbol on a regular rg.



do you mean this one?














its merely a 7620 that some korn fan wanted to look similar to a k7 obviously, but the layers of paint look hideous IMO.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wow, that's hideous.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Aug 6, 2008)

Didn't Giger design the RC paintjob?


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Aug 6, 2008)

:[ Maybe for some folks, but I just don't get it :Home


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 6, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Man that is pretty ugly.



how could you not dig that guitar, giger rip off or not, that is honostly one of the coolest guitars i'v ever seen.

Besides, i'v heard those giger ibbys have a horrible finish that wears off and screws up the finish. That might just be the cheaper rg one though


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dean RC is terrible, it's just a poor, tasteless Giger rip off with none of the innovation that made Giger's biomechanical style way back in the day so inspiring


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 6, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I mentioned it, but its a NSFW picture (even though their not real)



What makes that different to normal NSFW pictures?


----------



## MetalJordan (Aug 6, 2008)

lol i love the rusty cooley sig


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 6, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> I really hate it
> 
> Looks like puke



And I love that one


----------



## DavyH (Aug 7, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> Didn't Giger design the RC paintjob?


 
Yes, it's on his website as well: HR Giger - The Official Website under the 'music' section. A few album covers there too.

Excellent site.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 7, 2008)

DavyH said:


> Yes, it's on his website as well: HR Giger - The Official Website under the 'music' section. A few album covers there too.
> 
> Excellent site.



He designed the RG, not the RC...


----------



## quartie (Aug 7, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how could you not dig that guitar, giger rip off or not, that is honostly one of the coolest guitars i'v ever seen.
> 
> Besides, i'v heard those giger ibbys have a horrible finish that wears off and screws up the finish. That might just be the cheaper rg one though


 
I CONCUR!

By the way, this is one of the best threads that, almost pornographically feeds my morbid curiosity of the absurd. I think I'll stay here all day.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 7, 2008)

soon as i saw the cooley i said "giger rip"

FACE IT! everything Dean guitars does now is plain distasteful as far as honor goes

I HATE THE SPLATTERCASTERS! anyone remember those!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 7, 2008)

You guys must be fucking insane. I think every party of the RC7 looks awesome except for the Dean logo. The astronomical fret inlays = killer.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 7, 2008)

now this is NICE! not just a paintjob, laser engraved!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the fact that theres black around the edges ruins that cooley. Also the fact that its a shiny finish, imagine how much nicer it would have looked if it faded into grey at the edges, on a satin finish! The design isnt quite as gigerish as i thought... less biomechanical, more "astro-heretical?" I dont mind it. Could have been better though.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the Gigier Ibanez guitars. A friend of mine has all of them so whenever I go to his house I play them. My personal favorite was the latest Gigier S. It's got the coolest design in my book and also came with a very cool matching case.

Gigiers work is really awesome. I wonder how much it would be to get a custom paintjob from him? My guess would be a rather huge amount. Though you would have the coolest paintjob ever made in my book.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 7, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I love the Gigier Ibanez guitars. A friend of mine has all of them so whenever I go to his house I play them. My personal favorite was the latest Gigier S. It's got the coolest design in my book and also came with a very cool matching case.
> 
> Gigiers work is really awesome. I wonder how much it would be to get a custom paintjob from him? My guess would be a rather huge amount. Though you would have the coolest paintjob ever made in my book.


 

He says he wont do it unless he absolutely 100% loves your music. I dont know if that was for guitars or cd covers though... i assume both...


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2008)

jymellis said:


> inspired and actually taking the names of gigers work are 2 different things. i understand being inspired to do "like" work. but to actually use the xenomorph name is WRONG!
> 
> 
> jym



xenomorph =/= xenocide

Just because two words sound the same in the beginning doesn't mean the rest is the same. If anything, Xenomorph is a type of mineral. Giger has no connect to Xenomorph, as that name was spawned through the Alien movies. 

Xenocide itself has nothing to do with Giger anyways. It's an Ender's Game novel, so if you want to complain about the guitar, know your shit first.


----------



## Randy (Aug 7, 2008)

My vote goes to the Flying-V covered in mounds of 70's style pubic hair.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> xenomorph =/= xenocide
> 
> Just because two words sound the same in the beginning doesn't mean the rest is the same. If anything, Xenomorph is a type of mineral. Giger has no connect to Xenomorph, as that name was spawned through the Alien movies.
> 
> Xenocide itself has nothing to do with Giger anyways. It's an Ender's Game novel, so if you want to complain about the guitar, know your shit first.



the name was given to the creature by giger. watch the alien legacy.


jym


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2008)

the cooley looks better than the ibanez shit, of course imo since everyone seems to masturbate to giger stuff


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2008)

jymellis said:


> the name was given to the creature by giger. watch the alien legacy.
> 
> 
> jym



You're being dense.

The creature in Alien, was based off of Giger's Necronom IV. Giger's work, the Necronom IV *isn't* called Xenomorph. The Aliens in the Alien series are called Xenomorphs. Giger didn't name Aliens Xenomorphs, Giger has barely anything to do with the Alien series, aside from having the Alien based off of his designs.
Xenocide is the name of an Ender's Game novel, and is also a common Science Fiction term for Alien Genocide. 



And again, Xenocide has nothing to do with Xenomorph. Two Different words.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## jymellis (Aug 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> You're being dense.
> 
> The creature in Alien, was based off of Giger's Necronom IV. Giger's work, the Necronom IV *isn't* called Xenomorph. The Aliens in the Alien series are called Xenomorphs. Giger didn't name Aliens Xenomorphs, Giger has barely anything to do with the Alien series, aside from having the Alien based off of his designs.
> Xenocide is the name of an Ender's Game novel, and is also a common Science Fiction term for Alien Genocide.
> ...


 
dude, giger designed the alien and the juggernaut in the space craft ( which wasnt finished and they used children in the space suits to make it look bigger when filmed). watch the alien legacy they interview him for over an hour on his designs FOR the movie!


jym


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the Rusty sig kicks ass, the paint job is sick and I like the "mystical" inlays.

I thought the "bloody" guitar looked really neat too, but not really my thing. It's cheesy in the wrong way (for me).

As for strikkingguitars I thought most of the designs were kinda cool, but overdone. The exception, however where the "galaxy vortex" ones


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the RC, even though it's clearly a Giger ripoff. I really like the inlays as well.

I'd have to say the worst is Clapton's SG. I hate that damn thing.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Aug 7, 2008)

I happen to hate those ibanez guitars with the neon pink and green. When I look at them it feels like a seizure bomb went off in my frontal lobe.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always hated swirls. I think it looks terrible.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2008)

jymellis said:


> dude, giger designed the alien and the juggernaut in the space craft ( which wasnt finished and they used children in the space suits to make it look bigger when filmed). watch the alien legacy they interview him for over an hour on his designs FOR the movie!
> 
> 
> jym



You miss my point completely. 

Xenocide =/= Xenomorph


I'm done.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've always hated swirls. I think it looks terrible.



+1


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Aug 19, 2008)

I win.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I win.


----------



## Solstafir (Aug 19, 2008)

If i remember correctly, the boob graph on some Soloists is kinda funny, since one nipple is actually painted on the neck pickup.

EMG 85 nipple custom ftw!!!


----------



## darren (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe all the Dean graphic finishes are actually digital prints that are laminated to the body and then cleared over. It'll be interesting to see if they hold up over time.

The RC is clearly a Giger-inspired graphic, but it doesn't really have a creative *idea* behind it. It's just a random, layered mish-mash of stuff, and the inlays bear no relation to the graphic on the body at all.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Aug 19, 2008)

the dean and peavey graphics are both digital prints that are cleared over. and some of peavey's are absolutely HORRENDOUS!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I win.



So I assume you *don't* become turned on looking at that?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 19, 2008)

I prefer my tail a little more tan


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 19, 2008)

Im just not feeling it


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Now that's just stupid.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


>



In Clapton's defense he was probably high as balls when the original was painted.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope so because that thing is ugly!!


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Lee (Sep 4, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In Clapton's defense he was probably high as balls when the original was painted.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I win.



I didnt notice it was an ass


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 4, 2008)

nice ass on that bich


----------



## Gone_in_the_Wires (Sep 4, 2008)

I just smeared acyrillic paint and then scraped it and let it wear when I have been drunk. I actually like it, but I don't want pretty, I'd probably just screw it up.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


>


I like it. 



asmegin_slayer said:


> Im just not feeling it


AHHHH!!!  MY EYES!!!!



Josh Lawson said:


>


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

splattercasters = fail

RC7 = kinda cool but not really that jazzed about it

all EVH is a monstrosity


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 6, 2008)

winterlover said:


> splattercasters = fail


Nice find, MAJOR FAIL on the "spin art" Strat!!


----------

